# Glue Up Station Version 2.0



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

During the construction of our new entertainment center, there was a lot of difficulty getting the edge glued boards aligned- even though biscuits were used. To make matters worse, the problems occurred in places where culls wouldn't fit using my version 1.0 glue up/clamp holder. That clamp holder wasn't really designed very well, in hindsight. The new version is a little taller with spaces between each clamp support. This allows the use of culls/clamps and access to the underside of the glue ups to be sure they are flat against the pipe clamps. The two clamp supports are separate to accommodate any width panel. In addition, I made some dedicated clamping alignment culls. They are 1.5" x 2" x 48" and the glue contact sides are covered with strips of cushioned vinyl flooring. I remember seeing these clamping culls posted on Lumberjocks but couldn't find them again so I can't give proper credit to the designer.














































This shows the obsolete version 1.0 clamp holder.










Now to figure out where to store it!!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Great Idea…
I would hang them on the wall…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, Larry. I would if I could find an open space!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Can they fit between the rafters.

Or under the stairs.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

That's a great idea, Karson! I think they might fit between the rafters. Have to check!

Thanks,
Lew


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I really like that. Every time I use my pipe clamps and have to fight them to keep them upright and all of that I say I'm going to build something to solve the problem.

Now I know what to build.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Joe,
The friction of the half circles *usually* keeps the clamps from inverting themselves.
Lew


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Thats a neat idea, Lew.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

clearly…old guys are pretty smart.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Lew,

Really good idea. I miss the days of working in the base woodworking hobby shops that had gluing tables. These are just as good as a table, but I am surprised that you didn't think about putting them in the rafters yourself.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I apologize to those of you who had to see this type of picture.

Lew


----------

